# Add/Extracting metadata to video formats



## roddierod (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm looking for either a tool or even a library (preferably in python) that will allow me to add and extract metadata from various video formats (avi, mpeg, flv, mkv, etc.).  Searching on the ports page I see tools for extracting but one one or two for adding and they seem to for flv file only.


----------

